# Best place in Dubai to get a Christmas Cake



## R_DSilva (Nov 6, 2008)

Any tips on the best place in Dubai to get a Christmas cake ? It's a corporate gift so it has to be nicely packaged, but also needs to taste good ! 

Advice appreciated !

Thanks


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Does it have to be a fruitcake with icing type Christmas Cake? I saw loads of lovely Pannetone in Waitrose (Dubai Mall) last time I was there.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Why not make the tequila christmas cake, less fun, give them a package of the ingredients and let them make it themselves


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Try Park & Shop.....they have got traditional style/themed xmas cakes


----------



## R_DSilva (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. 

Waitrose at Dubai Mall will be first choice I guess, I've read some reviews about the store in the papers. I'm not sure where Park and Shop is. 

I've been told that the hotels (InterCon and Hilton) do good cakes too. Might give that a shot. 

The tequila cake is my personal preference, but I need to weigh that against keeping my job !

Thanks all !


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Park N Shop is on Al Wasl Road, just South of Safa Park. It also has the best butchery section in the city.

Other places for festive goodies include: Emirates Tower (stand in shopping area), Boulevard Gourmet at Radisson SAS (previously Intercon) in Deira (Baniyas Road).

-


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

My local shop in the greens do great Christmas cakes. There is one cake with Royal icing and sponge (yum) and then they do a fantastic chocolate log which looks great. There are quite a few other Christmas cakes they do but those 2 caught my eye.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

R_DSilva said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Waitrose at Dubai Mall will be first choice I guess, I've read some reviews about the store in the papers. I'm not sure where Park and Shop is.
> 
> ...


ha,ha, maybe you could have a dry run first just to compare


----------

